# Look what I found ! More Aint Science Wonderful !!



## e. fairbanks (Dec 6, 2007)

NEWS RELEASE April 16, 1998; http://www.mdch.state.mi.us/DCH/newsrels/tb6.htm
150 TB+ deer were found in N. E. Mi. by this date
MDA Director Dan Wyant "the now half-dozen suspect cattle that have 
been definitely identified as being free of bovine tuberculosis suggests the disease has not become established in dairy or beef cattle"
"We have tested eighty five % of all cattle and goats within 5 miles of known occurrences of wild white-tailed deer infected w/bovine tuberculosis. Suspect tests have been forwarded to Iowa for the most definitive testing available, and to date they have come back showing no TB.
"We have tested over 5,300 cattle and goats on more than 130 farms with no bovine tuberculosis found" Wyant said.


----------

